# Which is better for wood R4 Or R4i-Gold



## SuperSpeedster11 (Nov 20, 2010)

I reallly need help with this so i don't waste my money.

Has anyone bought both of them and tested it please answer.

Also any cheap but good flashcard recommendations?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think R4i-Gold is a clone of some sort, so I will say R4. Seriously, don't quote me on this, pretty positive I could be wrong.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 20, 2010)

get the original R4 from shoptemp. it works with wood.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 20, 2010)

The Regular R4 is better. I don't think they have updated the R4iGold version since it's initial launch.(wood 1.14)


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 20, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> The Regular R4 is better. I don't think they have updated the R4iGold version since it's initial launch.(wood 1.14)



Actually they updated the Wood R4 (v1.17) for R4i Gold yesterday. Here: http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 20, 2010)

R4i DSN is probably better as it gets official updates from ywg.
That or SCDS2 with that R4 emu thing lol


----------



## SuperSpeedster11 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think r4i-Gold is better but i just need the card for my ds lite because i have a flash cart for my dsi already.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2010)

You have three choices for carts that have proper support/updates.
[*]*The original R4.*
NOT "R4-III Upgrade", NOT "R4-SDHC", NOT "R4i", NOT "R4 Gold", NOT "R4 Red", NOT "R4 King"...
NOT ANYTHING ELSE WITH "R4" IN THE NAME! _JUST "R4 Revolution"_.
*Price:* $6 from shoptemp.com
*Rank:* The cheap card for somebody that just wants to play some games on a DS/Lite.
[*]*Acekard 2i*
*Price:* $16 from shoptemp.com
*Rank:* Mid-range card for people that want to play lots of games on a DSi/XL with some extra features.
[*]*Supercard DSTwo*
*Price:* $35 from shoptemp.com
*Rank:* Pretty much the ultimate card right now.






*DS / DS Lite*
The card will work on an original (fat) DS or a DS Lite.
*DSi / DSi XL*
The card will work on a DSi or DSi XL as well.
*Game Updates*
Firmware updates are what let cards play newer games, these are the life-blood of the card.
*SDHC*
SDHC refers to SD cards larger than 2GB (gigabytes). If there's no SDHC support, you can only use SD cards up to 2GB.
*AP Bypass*
The DSTwo has special features to ignore AP in most games, letting you play them without having to wait for a firmware update first.
*RTS*
The Real-Time Save (Save State) function lets you save and reload your game progress at any moment you wish.
*In-Game Guide*
You can pull up text files and images in-game, in order to check a walkthrough or map you downloaded at any time during a game.
*Slow Motion*
The card lets you slow down the game speed as you wish.
*In-Game Cheats*
The card lets you create and modify cheats while the game is running.
*Special Homebrew*
The card has multiple pieces of special homebrew, such as it's own GBA and SNES emulators, as well as text/PDF reader and video player.
*Battery Life*
Unfortunately the DSTwo's extra CPU and RAM (which give it the special features) eat into the battery life a bit.



If you don't like referral links, the non-ref versions are here.
R4
Acekard 2i
Supercard DSTwo


----------



## RoMee (Nov 20, 2010)

well with R4 you will always have wood but you're limited to 2 GB and DS lite only

with the R4i gold you have sdhc support, and it'll work on DSi, and now it has wood
I have a R4i gold and with wood it's pretty damn good


----------



## Snailface (Nov 20, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I think R4i-Gold is a clone of some sort, so I will say R4. Seriously, don't quote me on this, pretty positive I could be wrong.


Clones aren't actually bad by themselves, it's the fact that they usually don't get good firmware support that's the problem. R4iGold, once a lowly R4 clone, has recently been blessed with the YW Goblin's legendary Official Wood firmware. 

This changes everything.

Now, the Acekard 2i has a serious challenger for the jack-of-all-trades-mid-priced-card catagory -- and this challenger's cheaper!

Should the new Big 3 be:

R4DS
R4iGold (not AK2i)
DStwo?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 21, 2010)

No because AKAIO is godly, not to mention Acekard 2i can go over 2gb and inspired Wood..


----------



## Another World (Nov 22, 2010)

the r4i gold that shoptemp sells is from the split team who run r4ids.cn and the r4idsn websites. this card is not a clone (as in a copy of anything) but based on the ak2i hardware (it also uses an actel chip). the only relevance it has to the original r4ds is the name “r4.” the r4i gold that is sold by the team who stayed behind is the r4 ultra repackaged with an r4i gold sticker and box. the r4 ultra was an oem design manufactured by acekard with software support from team acekard. acekard no longer supports it in anyway and akaio blocks it. 

the r4i gold that you are asking about is actually a pretty good card. the native menu isn't that bad, but it lacks ANY options. the team is active and they are putting out rom updates. they now have a deal with ywg to build a fork of his firmware with each release that runs on their r4i gold. the card is more expensive than the 1:1 r4ds that shoptemp sells. i have both sitting in front of me and to be honest i think the 1:1 r4ds is not a clone or a newly manufactured card. the box, print, font, logo, colors, cardboard thickness, and everything else are an exact match the real r4ds i also have in front of me. i don't know for sure, because i didn't ask, but the 1:1 might just be old r4 stock from after nintendo sued r4 and effectively ended the team.

i would recommend either card if you want an r4 (probably for the wood firmware). otherwise if you can spend a bit more money you can grab the acekard 2.1.

R4 1:1 on ShopTemp
Acekard 2.1 on ShopTemp

-another world


----------



## redblue (Nov 22, 2010)

The r4i gold is not bad.This team keep the kernel updated frequently.Besides. they seem to have got wood r4's support recently.


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2010)

the R4i gold seems like a good choice now since it apparently gets updated wood (1.17 is available) and their team hangs around the forums.

of course the best choice is always to go with the original deal, R4 DS, but since it is limited to 2 gigabytes due to the lack of SDHC support, you might have no choice but to go with the R4i Gold. Even better, follow Rydian's recommendations, he said it all.


----------



## SuperSpeedster11 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going with the original r4 because it gets updates faster than r4i-Gold and because i'm not going to use it a lot so i don't want to have to pay a lot of money for something i'm not going to use a lot. (I'm getting it for a 3 week trip and i don't want to bring my r4i-sdhc since my favorite game save is in there) 

I was thinking about DSTWO but it's to expensive. I saw the n5i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 somewhere but we all know why no one wants that and Acekard is only other card i would buy.


----------



## sinan (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a dilemma. I've had an original R4 for my DS lite for a couple of years now and love it thanks to the wood firmware.
I just bought my wife another ds lite since she's been wanting one for a while now and was going to give her my old R4 and buy a new card for myself.

I've been considering the R4i Gold (now that it's wood compatible), the Acekard2, and the DSTwo. The reason I don't want another R4 is that I want to use an SDHC card. So which card would you recommend?

As far as the DSTwo, the GBA emulation is a nice feature even if it's buggy from what I hear. And it's also a bonus that you don't have to wait for compatibility patches. Neither are huge selling points for me though and the price is making me think it's probably not worth the cash (for me).

If that's the case then it comes down to the R4i and the AceKard2.  Both are roughly the same price, so which one should I get? I really have not researched the AceKard2 in any depth so I am not sure how it compares. Does it get frequent updates like the wood firmware? Also, now that wood is going to be merged with Akaio does that give one card an additional advantage over the other?

I would really appreciate any input your guys can give me. Thanks


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

The DSTwo is less than the price of a single game.

As for R4i versus AK2i, go with the AK2i, it's got a few extra features like wifi updating of cheats and bug fixes.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The DSTwo is less than the price of a single game.
> 
> As for R4i versus AK2i, go with the AK2i, it's got a few extra features like wifi updating of cheats and bug fixes.



It's exactly this that makes me wonder why everyone complains about the cost of the DS2.

tl;dr version of everything in this topic:

R4 = good
Ak2i = good
DS2 = good
R4i-Gold = umm... good?


----------



## urbon (Nov 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The DSTwo is less than the price of a single game.
> 
> As for R4i versus AK2i, go with the AK2i, it's got a few extra features like wifi updating of cheats and bug fixes.



It seems that AK2i is much more expensive than R4i gold.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

urbon said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? $2 or how much more?


----------



## urbon (Nov 29, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> urbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the prices listed by shomtemp:
AK2i :$15.99
R4i-gold:$12

Almost $4


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Go with the DSTWO first, it's the best cart right now
but if it's too expensive, than go with the R4i gold
cost less than acekard
and you don't have to ghetto rigged it to work(paper trick)
and they are over hauling the gui..looks pretty good









Or you can just buy the R4IDSN..it's only $9 with free shipping and full support from YWG
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_...Si_DSi_XL-34365


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Considering you get access to the entire library of DS games, $4 is a drop in the bucket for longer-lasting support (AKAIO's AAP making games work without needing to wait for Wood to update).


----------



## sinan (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I have a DS lite so I really have no real need for an AK2i as opposed to a AK2, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have DSi compatibility.

So you guys are saying that the AK2i is a better choice than the R4iGold. My areas of concern are compatibility and updates. AK2 gets frequently updated??


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.
> I have a DS lite so I really have no real need for an AK2i as opposed to a AK2, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have DSi compatibility.
> 
> So you guys are saying that the AK2i is a better choice than the R4iGold. My areas of concern are compatibility and updates. AK2 gets frequently updated??



Yes, and compatibility is no problem at all either.


----------



## yellowbeen (Dec 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yes.


Rydian, you should tell the truth.

sinan, just ask which gets updated more frequently.

R4i gold get the support of wood r4 which is updated almost 3 times a month.
It's official kernel is also updated frequently.

Howerver, the official kernel of ak2i has been stopped for a long time.
When coming to akaio, the latest version is released 2 months ago.

sinan,you just have a DS lite.Maybe R4 DS is the best choice for you which is only $6 at shoptemp.
R4 DS is also suppoted by WOOD R4.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Dec 1, 2010)

yellowbeen said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL

looks like a new account made by a r4i gold fanboy


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2010)

The AAP option that came in 1.8.1 has been able to play all the new games that came out as soon as they came out, while Wood R4 users had to wait for firmware updates.

There hasn't been one because it hasn't been needed.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 2, 2010)

yellowbeen said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolwut?

The last version of AKAIO, 1.8.1, was released like 2 weeks ago, the official Acekard team 1.4.1 bootstrapper was released like a week after 1.4.1 was released...

And why should you get an Acekard? Well, without it, *there would be no Wood, which you so seem to worship*

@RoMee what GUI is that? Acekard or R4i Gold?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 2, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> yellowbeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's the SCDSTWO video plugin.


ontopic: I think the most wise choice is now the R4iGold, since it has SDHC compatibility and DSi compatibility.
otherwise go for either an AK2i or the SCDSTWO.

I made it so that if you decide to buy one by my most insightful post, you can just click the flashcart name


----------



## urbon (Dec 2, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> yellowbeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beautiful gui metioned by RoMee is the video plugin for r4i gold which has been mentioned by RoMee in his r4i gold review.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)

R4i Gold Shoptemp is out of stock anyway.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 2, 2010)

Deffinaltly get the original R4, it's only $6


----------



## urbon (Dec 2, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> R4i Gold Shoptemp is out of stock anyway.


It seems that there is something happned with shoptemp. 
All flashcarts are out of stock.
Oh my god.
It's a bit bad.


----------



## sitton76 (Dec 3, 2010)

read the news some time, on the sites front page it said that they won't be selling any more flashcarts for awhile.
im happy i ordered mine a few weeks ago


----------



## sinan (Dec 3, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Deffinaltly get the original R4, it's only $6



Thanks for all the responses. I already have an original R4. I am getting rid of it to get a card that supports SDHC.
Since ShopTemp is out of commission I guess it's time to find another place to buy one. LighTake don't mention that their R4iGold supports wood so it's probably not a good idea to pick it up from there, right?


----------



## guinness (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, I was just about to order an R4i Gold off shoptemp for my daughter for christmas. Any suggestions where I can get one for UK cheap, preferably with free shipping. Obviously I need one that is Wood compatible.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 3, 2010)

go here
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_...Si_DSi_XL-34365

The R4i Gold team pointed me to this link
r4idsn
this is the cart that YWG update with his wood firmware, it's  about $8 free shipping
coupon code *game10off*..I think that's %10 off


----------



## guinness (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks RoMee. Ordered for a mere £5.44. No just got to cross my fingers that it arrives by Christmas.


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 5, 2010)

Just ordered 2 of those R4i's and a clear case for my dsi xl. I hope it gets here sooner than the R4i and Ez Flash IV I ordered from shoptemp. lightake is cheaper and it says it ships within 7-15 business days. Probably the same shipping speed seeing how their both Chinese based resellers.


----------



## yellowbeen (Dec 5, 2010)

R4i gold sold by lightake.com is R4i gold Ver2.0, which can not support WOOD R4.
My god.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 5, 2010)

yellowbeen said:
			
		

> R4i gold sold by lightake.com is R4i gold Ver2.0, which can not support WOOD R4.
> My god.



Yes. But R4i Gold 2.0 supports Akaio 1.8.1. lol.


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 5, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> read the news some time, on the sites front page it said that they won't be selling any more flashcarts for awhile.
> im happy i ordered mine a few weeks ago



lol im so happy aswell i ordered mine on 24th Nov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on topic: they are all out of stock


----------

